# Which program is best for me?



## Synergy (29 November 2007)

I'm curretly working on a trading system using Excel. It's becoming unproductive to continue with Excel becasue of the time it takes to make changes to the system and test them. So i'm looking for something else.

I know very little about the software available. But I want something that I can convert my current excel system too and backtest over a longer period (current only using 3 years). I have a feeling its going to be a difficult task.

Is the coding for these programs pretty limitless? and is it easy to pick up?

Also what are the costs involved and where does the data come from? 

Cheers


----------



## phoenix_gr (29 February 2008)

The program you are after is MS Excel 2008, ok that didn't help  Maybe post why excel is limiting you so that people could find you a workaround.


----------



## Aviator33 (29 February 2008)

Personally I'd be looking at Amibroker. Probably cheaper than excel 2008 too  If you're only looking at EOD then just get the std version, think it's about $US130 but check the website.

If you can code in excel then it shouldn't take you long to pick up the Amibroker AFL language. Lots of good resources around to help you out.

Lots of places to get free EOD data such as:
http://www.float.com.au
STI

Or most brokers should let you download EOD data.

Hope that helps.

Cheers
AV


----------



## julius (29 February 2008)

if you are after flexible coding then I would say that Amibroker is the most cost effective solution


----------



## IFocus (29 February 2008)

Value for money Amibroker is the best by far...........


----------



## Synergy (29 February 2008)

Not to say i've ruled out Amibroker but I'd been considering the Metastock/tradesim combo rather than Amibroker, but the price has scared me off so far...

I've got a trial version of excel 2007 and i'm finding that better. At least i can fit my data into a single file! although its 300mb+ and very very slow to do anything at all.

I'm basically after a pretty limitless self coding program that can handle the job. Excel does what i want code-wise but is far too slow. 

Can amibroker handle pretty much anything you throw at it? Does it slow down if you add more code or more data? Also I'm assuming it will have the basic statistics functions like avg, max, min, std dev that sort of thing?

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Aviator33 (29 February 2008)

Amibroker has everything you could possibly want. The code is VERY similar to Metastock, you can also quickly convert metstock code to ami code. It has all the standard indicators built in plus you program in whatever else you want or download from the net.

I have a fairly large database and she still rips along, never had any problem with the speed and my PC is several years old.

I believe you can also use ami with tradesim though I have never done it so can't really comment.

For the substantial price difference, I can't really see what MS offers that is so much better. Having said that, I haven't personally used MS so maybe someone who has used both can comment?

Cheers
AV


----------



## IFocus (29 February 2008)

Synergy  AB have a trial version give it a go, I have been long term MS user I think its a good programed except when you lose your favorites file AAAARRR (this alone drove me to AB) and now am using AB, AB far more flexible than MS and much cheaper, 

I don't use the back testing function so cannot comment

Focus


----------



## Chorlton (2 March 2008)

Aviator33 said:


> Amibroker has everything you could possibly want. The code is VERY similar to Metastock, you can also quickly convert metstock code to ami code. It has all the standard indicators built in plus you program in whatever else you want or download from the net.
> 
> I have a fairly large database and she still rips along, never had any problem with the speed and my PC is several years old.
> 
> ...





Yes, AB does work with TradeSim although you do need some additional code to convert the AB results into a format which TradeSim understands.


----------

